
Enemy in the Mirror: Heiner Müller–poet, playwright, and informant - lermontov
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/articles/153403/enemy-in-the-mirror
======
eternalban
“There is a human right to cowardice” seems a fair statement, but the counter
point is that a Poet (cap P) can not be a coward.

~~~
cafard
Both Horace and Archilochos have poems about running away from (lost) battles.

------
cymbeline
A modern, German, Christopher Marlowe!

